# Dapple grey mare needs a name!



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Pixie, I thought that was mystical and she looks like she has "pixie" dust on her (her dapples)


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I like the name cleo-- mystique or misty ?


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

Already know two horses called pixie and Cleo! And misty :/ haha. 
I work at a trail riding place so can't have all the common names! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Aurora or arista those should stand out, lol.


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Jezabelle or Jezzy for short are pretty names.  They're fancy, yet still easy to say on a daily basis. And they're not too common.


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok I have picked a few more, with Alaska and Ghost being my favourites 
Heres the list!
Skye
Dreamer
Daisy
Dutchess
Annie
Sierra
Alaska
Atlanta
Nevada
Dahlia
Cloud
Patience
Sugar
Ghost
Callista


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Tempest
Juno
Z or Zephyr
Sprite
Dreamer


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

Sprite is awesome! Thats definitely on the top of my list now! Thanks for the suggestions Fly


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I LOVE Alaska! So, you when you go to get her, "Where's Alaska?"

Are you going to take Alaska? Is Alaska yours? How is Alaska today?


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

LOL tinylily! Alaska is the current favourite of everyone I have asked haha! 
Im still in love with the names Dreamer, Sprite, Ghost and Nevada...This is going to be a hard decision


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you can make it "Baked Alaska" for her show name. Baked Alaska is a dessert, if you didn't know.


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

LOL I love it! Lucky you specified it was a dessert...I have never had it! I would have thought the name was a tad psychotic :lol:


----------

